# fight over pet with a manipulator STBXH



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

a friend of family texted me out of nowhere that my furbabies (yes i take my pet dogs as my children) are now skinny and lost weight since im not living with STBXH.

i asked him to send me their picture but he refused. he wanted to know who ratted him out. i tried to be assertive and firmly asked that i need the pictures.

he then -after making excuses- emailed me the pictures. a friend of mine told me that i should asked him the picture with newspaper of the day so he wont be able to edit the image metadata. this friend said that it could be a picture from weeks ago so i should ask for more evidence that the picture is recent and not doctored.

should i deal with STBXH as if he's some sort of criminal? yes he's a criminal to me, but should i take it to the real criminal level? :scratchhead:


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

It depends on what their weight was like before. My 2 year old cat could totally use to shed a few pounds. His older 16 year old sister however, would be emaciated if she lost weight. 

Can you simply show up to see the animals? How did he get the pets anyway?


----------



## stopandmakecoffee (Jan 2, 2013)

BFGuru said:


> It depends on what their weight was like before. My 2 year old cat could totally use to shed a few pounds. His older 16 year old sister however, would be emaciated if she lost weight.
> 
> Can you simply show up to see the animals? How did he get the pets anyway?


at this moment i cant. im staying with my parents, and my mum is allergic to dogs. i do plan to take the dogs asap anyway, but since im now still moneyless [hasn't start to earn money, maybe in the next month], i really cant ask my parents to feed them, can i?

he gets the pets because im the one who's being buttkicked out of the house, so yeah 

my oldest doesn't shed weight, but the younger does since he's the one that attached to me the most


----------

